# Controler son Mac avec un iPod touch



## ipapy (11 Février 2009)

Bonjours je voudrait savoir comment on peut prendre le controle de son Mac avec un iPod touch. Merci davances.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2009)

*Premiere étape:*

taper "prendre controle mac ipod touch" dans google

*2eme étape:*

Suivre le premier lien et installer moccha vnc lite ( gratuit de surcroit)


----------



## iZiDoR (11 Février 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Premiere étape:
> 
> taper "prendre controle mac ipod touch" dans google
> 
> ...



ah je savais pas que l'ipod touch faisait le café aussi


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2009)

iZiDoR a dit:


> ah je savais pas que l'ipod touch faisait le café aussi


Sont commiques les gens sur le Fofo, *Y z'idor*ent les blagues pourries


----------

